# HDTV...but no HD?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

MultiChannel News:


> Less Than Half of HDTV Owners Watch HD
> 
> A new study from the Consumer Electronics Association predicts that HD set sales will hit
> 16 million in 2007, bringing the total number sold in the U.S. to 52.5 million. While some 30%
> ...


More @ MultiChannel News.com


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, there's been a thread on AVSForum about that report. 

I think for some folks it's all about the prestige in saying, "Yes!", when they're asked the question, "Do you have an HDTV yet?". Some folks think that just by plugging in the coax cable feed in the back of the new set, *poof*, HDTV. There's a couple I helped make the transition about a year ago, informed them that there wasn't a lot of OTA ATSC in our area and the thick trees around that property would hinder that and satellite, that they would need the HD package from cable, etc., and now when I visit them they're always watching SD channels! Aaagh!


----------

